# sling to pc only SD and dolby prologic II sound



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

Dell Precision M6300 in docking station
W7 Pro 64-bit
4GB RAM
Nvidia Quadro FX 1600M (dual monitor capable)
Samsung 2333SW monitor, 1920x1080
SPDIF audio out to Onkyo 7.1 receiver

2-Wire DSL modem/gateway-wireless router, 4-port 100Mbps switch

Slinglink Turbo, one each connected to switch, one to 922 (connected to UPS), 722k using onboard homeplug functionality (plugged directly into wall outlet).

This system has an onboard BD-RE, and plays Blu-Ray discs with DD whether using internal display (1900x1200) or the Samsung external monitor.

The Sling plugin only plays SD; the mouse cursor is converted from an arrow to a crosshair everywhere but the video image. mousing over "SD" brings up a drop down menu with SD and HD, with SD selected, but can't be changed to HD. stream rate for SD ranges from 6500-7000Kbps per the plugin, which seems to higher than would expect for SD, presumably network overhead. There should be sufficient bandwidth on the Slinglink turbo at 85Mbps to allow HD.

The sound is also only Dolby Pro Logic II rather than DD 5.1, even when content with DD 5.1 is played, such as one of the HBO HD channels. 

No online help or user manual that I could find.

Has anyone gotten the Sling plugin to run in HD, and sound in DD 5.1?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't know anything about the Slinglink Turbo. You might poke around on the Sling Community website.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

SlingLink Turbo is just powerline-to-ethernet adapters...

I'm unsure what the deal is as to why you aren't able to sling HD. I wonder if it is not yet enabled? Is anyone slinging HD from their 922?


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

You can get HD only if you are on the home network, if not on home network only sd will be available.


----------



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm on the home network, with wireless connection (only G but 54 Mbps) to router from laptop, and the slinglink turbo connected to the switch on the DSL gateway/router. Get SD from my office as expected, actually much better than expected with streaming only at 850k vs 10x that at home (per the display). haven't tried hardwired connection from the docking station to the gateway router, will try that when I get home. do you have both HD and DD 5.1?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It would be tough for me to tell Slinging to my computer if I was getting surround sound, because I do not have 5.1 speakers connected to my Mac.


----------



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

Uninstalled the slingplayer active-x control, reloaded a "new" slingplayer active-x control, and now can switch between SD and HD. not sure whether truly new as didn't write down last version number to compare.

The pause, volume, remote, zoom and fullscreen icons beneath the video image before making fullscreen are now active, and the mouse cursor now isn't made nonfunctional after loading the player.

Still only dolby PLIIx audio for both, even on channels with dd 5.1 such as HBO.

some lip sync problem with HD and SD, don't see any way to fix it.

Strange difference in sync rate, with streaming rate displayed at 3500Kbps in HD, but higher at 7800Kbps in SD for HBO.


----------

